# Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon



## Jagglan (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hab mir die Berichte über Abschäumer durchgelesen das hört sich alles gut an und ich hab jetzt auch verstanden wie das ganze funktioniert.

Nun meine erste Fragen die sich mir in all den Berichten gestellt hat:

In welchem Verhältnis steht das Volumen des Abschäumrohres zum Volumen der Belüftungspumpe. 

Wenn ich mich jetzt entschließe an den Abschäumer ein Ozongerät anzuschließen sollte das Ozon den Abschäumer ja nicht verlassen. dann muß ich also Lochsieb und den Ausgang für den Schaum verschließen.

	Entsteht beim Einsatz von Ozon kein Schaum der Abgeführt werden muß?

Das einbringen des Ozon, so hab ich das verstanden, wird mit einer Venturi - Düse gemacht 

	Fließt durch die Venturi - Düse nun Wasser oder Luft?

Ich hab auf Youtube gesehen wie es in den Reaktoren viele Luftblasen gibt

Ist das das Ozon oder Luft?
Oder ist das eine weiter Röhre in der das Wasser mit Sauerstoff angereichert wird?

Wenn es eine zweite Röhre gibt um das Wasser mit Sauerstoff anzureichern 

Wo kommt dann die UV Röhre zum vernichten des Ozon hin direkt hinter den  Ozonreaktor oder hinter die Sauerstoff - Röhre?

Fragen über Fragen 

Da hätte ich noch eine Frage

Was kann ich gegen Mückenlarven machen? 

Denn dieses Biester stechen mich und die ganze Nachbarschaft.

So für’s erste wären das die Fragen die sich durch das Lesen nicht beantworten ließen.
Über Antworten auf meine Fragen wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Grüße aus dem Schwabenland

Achim


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hallo Achim

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy




> In welchem Verhältnis steht das Volumen des Abschäumrohres zum Volumen der Belüftungspumpe.



Normalerweise wird beim Selbstbau zu 99% ein DN 110 Rohr für die aufsteigenden Luftblasen genommen. :smoki

Das Volumen ist unterschiedlich je nach Wasserstand des Filters oder wie sonst er Eingebaut ist. Hauptsache ist, das Schaum raus kommt! 

Zum Ozon kann ich nix sagen, hab ich nich.................... 

Nur so viel, das es ein gefährliches Zeug ist.


Und :

Wenn deine Profilangaben stimmen, werden dich hier sicher der ein oder andere in der Luft zerreißen wollen, oder gar nicht auf deine Fragen antworten!

Denn was du da angegeben hast geht gar nicht!! 


8m³ mit 10 Koi und 2 Stören........................ 

Stimmt das wirklich


----------



## robsig12 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hi Oli, ich denke nicht das es sauber ausgefüllt ist. Teichtiefe 4 Meter wie groß im Umfang kann dann ein 8000 Liter Teich sein.

Zur Frage des Themenstarters, Oli hat das mit dem Abschäumer gut beschrieben, zur Ozonsache, da sollte mann sich genau kundig machen. es ist wirklich gefährlich wenn laien damit spielen, wenn man sich aber mit dem Thema auseinander setzt, können 100- 300 mgr am Teich zur Wasserentfärbung sicherlich ohne Gefahren eingesetzt werden. 

NUR derjenige sollte sich davor informieren.


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hi,




			
				robsig12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Oli, ich denke nicht das es sauber ausgefüllt ist. Teichtiefe 4 Meter wie groß im Umfang kann dann ein 8000 Liter Teich sein.




Eben, wie soll man da vernünftig helfen können 


Und Trolle hatten wir hier eh schon genug....................


----------



## Jagglan (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

@ Olli.P

Danke für Deine Antwort jetzt weiß ich zwar das 99% der selbstgebauten Abschäumer aus DN 110 Rohr gebaut werden ab mit welcher Luftmenge/h bei einer Höhe von x noch nicht. Ich möchte den Abschäumer extern also außerhalb des Filters anbringen daher meine Frage nach dem Verhältnis von Volumen des Rohres zu Volumen der Belüftungspumpe/h

Sorry habe mein Profil nun überarbeitet denn die Angaben waren nicht ganz richtig.

@ robsig12

Danke auch Dir für Deine Antwort
Du hattes Recht ich habe mein Profil nicht richtig ausgefüllt wurde erledigt.

Wo kann ich denn mein Wissensstand erweitern besser wo bekomme ich denn Informationen über Ozon her denen man auch glauben kann.

@ Olli.P
Ich hab zwar große Hände aber zum Troll langt es glaub nicht ganz.

Gruß aus dem Schwabenland

Achim


----------



## Benseoo7 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hallo,
Hebe mir erst seid 1-2 Tagen Gedanken über Ozon gemacht. Bin aber dank Google auf jedem Fall zu einem Ergebniss gekommen. Mit Ozon kann man sehr viel anrichten. Klares und Keimfreies Wasser ist schön aber es gibt auch schlechtes. Es wird ab einem bestimmten Wert das Wasser so steril gemacht, dass es für Fische und andere Lebewesen unbekömmlich ist.Gerade bei Eigenbau ist es so eine Sache. Denke ich. Habe mal was von dem System, was ich gerade gebraucht gekauft habe.
http://www.aquaristik-am-bühweg.de/Koi---Teich/Redox---Ozon-Technik/Uvox/
Viel spaß, habe auch Fragen im Forum, wo die Gemüter echt schweifen

MfG
Ben


----------



## Olli.P (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hi,




> Ich möchte den Abschäumer extern also außerhalb des Filters anbringen daher meine Frage nach dem Verhältnis von Volumen des Rohres zu Volumen der Belüftungspumpe/h



Da wird es wohl darauf ankommen, wie hoch, wie viel Durchfluss, etc..............................  

Habe von mit EWS leider keine Erfahrungen................... 

Die nächste Frage wäre dann nach dem warum?


----------



## robsig12 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*



Benseoo7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hebe mir erst seid 1-2 Tagen Gedanken über Ozon gemacht. Bin aber dank Google auf jedem Fall zu einem Ergebniss gekommen. Mit Ozon kann man sehr viel anrichten. Klares und Keimfreies Wasser ist schön aber es gibt auch schlechtes. Es wird ab einem bestimmten Wert das Wasser so steril gemacht, dass es für Fische und andere Lebewesen unbekömmlich ist.Gerade bei Eigenbau ist es so eine Sache. Denke ich. Habe mal was von dem System, was ich gerade gebraucht gekauft habe.
> http://www.aquaristik-am-bühweg.de/Koi---Teich/Redox---Ozon-Technik/Uvox/
> Viel spaß, habe auch Fragen im Forum, wo die Gemüter echt schweifen
> ...



Hi Ben,

Tips ohne Erfahrungen bringen keinem etwas. Nicht falsch verstehen.
Keimfrei bekommt man im mgr Bereich nicht mal im Geringstem etwas an unseren Teichen. Da wird rein das Wasser entfärbt. Sonst geht da gar nichts.

Es handelt sich hier um ein schwieriges Thema, was in den diversen Foren immer wieder in einem Gehaue endet. 

Möchte man sich mit Ozon beschäftigen, kann das aus meiner Sicht nur gezielt über ein paar User per PN oder Telefon gehen. Zu breit gefächert sind die Meinungen darüber, und von beiden Seiten her zu verstehen. Nur bringt eine solche Diskussion nichts.

Meist werden dann noch Dinge erzählt, von Usern, die noch nie Ozon im Einsatz hatten, aber von einem Bekanntem der einen Bekannten hat etwas berichtet. Das ist einfach nicht verbindlich, und bringt keinem etwas.

Nur meine Meinung.

Wer sich mit Ozon beschäftigen möchte, der kläre sich vor der Benutzung darüber auf, und dann kann nichts passieren! (Dies gilt nicht für den Gramm Bereich, davon habe ich auch keine Ahnung!)


----------



## Benseoo7 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hi Robert,
da gebe ich dir 100 %  Recht . Ich habe null Erfahrung damit aber mal im Netz geschaut und ja auch eine Internetseite zum Nachlesen gesendet. Haste da mal geschaut? Würde mich freuen, wenn du mir deine Meinung über das Uvox Redox System schreibst. 
MfG
Ben
P.S
Hoffe die Seite hat Achim etwas geholfen:?


----------



## robsig12 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hallo Ben, 

von den Kombigeräten UVC/Ozon wird allgemein abgeraten. Zu teuer, und bringen zu wenig. Lieber beides, aber richtig.
Mit einer UVC Lampe kannst Du übrigens sehr sicher das Restozon entschärfen. Es bleibt dann nur noch Sauerstoff übrig.


----------



## Limnos (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hi

Im Ozonisator wird immer nur ein kleiner Teil des Luftsauerstoffs (O2) in Ozon (O3) umgewandelt. Ozon ist eines der stärksten Oxidationsmittel. Es ist wie UV lebensfeindlich. Es beschleunigt die Zersetzung u.a. der Eiweißverbindungen. Da hierbei u.U. nicht alles Ozon sich seinerseits zersetzt, muss das ozonhaltige Wasser z.B. über Aktivkohle geschickt werden, die als Katalysator das restliche Ozon zerstört, bevor es wieder in den Teich gelangt. Für die lange Lebensdauer eines Ozonisators ist es wichtig, dass die angesaugte Luft getrocknet wird, weil sonst die Entladungsplatten sehr schnell oxidieren und die Leistung nachlässt.
Nach meiner Ansicht stehen der Aufwand und der Nutzen in keinem Verhältnis zueinander, ein Teich wird nie ein steriles OP, aber icfh bin ja auch Verfechter von Naturteichen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Jagglan (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hallo,

@ Olli.P
Ich möchte hier niemand ärgern aber mit der  Aussage

Normalerweise wird beim Selbstbau zu 99% ein DN 110 Rohr für die aufsteigenden Luftblasen genommen. 

Das Volumen ist unterschiedlich je nach Wasserstand des Filters oder wie sonst er Eingebaut ist. Hauptsache ist, das Schaum raus kommt! 

fang ich nicht viel an, denn ich hatte mir eine Belüftungspumpe zugelegt die 1000L/h bringt.

So da wir Schwaben ja bekanntlich etwas geizig sind Probieren wir erst mal alles aus zumindest ich. Also ein DN 125 mit Deckel ca. 150 cm lang ausgeliehen vier Strömsteine rein Pumpe einstecken und ….. nix na gut dachte ich vielleicht bin ich wie immer etwas ungeduldig warte halt bis es Schäumt Fazit nach 15 Min. sah es so aus wie nach 10 Sek. 
So enttäuscht habe ich die Pumpe wieder zurück gebracht.

Daraufhin hab ich gelesen und gelesen aber irgendwie hab ich nichts gefunden oder mich haben meine Augen verarscht aber nirgends hab ich angaben zu meinen gestellten Fragen gesehen.

Darum Frage ich nach Volumen im Rohr und Volumen der Pumpe.

@ Benseoo7

Danke für den Link hab mir das heute Morgen kurz durchgelesen ist mir aber zu teuer wird aber noch mal die Seite nach weiteren Infos durchsuchen.

@ robsig12

Bekanntem der einen Bekannten hat etwas berichtet.

Das meinte ich ja mit:

 “Wo kann ich denn mein Wissensstand erweitern besser wo bekomme ich denn Informationen über Ozon her denen man auch glauben kann.“

Ich weiß ja auch noch nicht ob ich mit Ozon hantieren werde oder nicht ich möchte mich in erster Linie darüber Informieren genauso wie ich mich über einen Abschäumer informieren möchte. Nur brauche ich zum Verständnis greifbare Daten sonst steh ich da wie der “Ochse vor dem Berg“.


Ich hoffe ich konnte alle Missverständnisse aus dem Weg räumen und mich über weiter Tip’s und Tricks.

Wenn’s sein muß auch über Kritik solange sie konstruktiv ist 

@ Limnos

Juhu es gibt Sie, die Menschen die Ihr wissen mit anderen Teilen. Seht Ihr jaja das freut mich ungemein. 
Vielen Dank.


Ich hoffe ich konnte alle Missverständnisse aus dem Weg räumen und mich über weiter Tip’s und Tricks.

Wenn’s sein muß auch über Kritik solange sie konstruktiv ist 

Grüße aus dem Schwabenland

Achim


----------



## robsig12 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hallo Achim,

schick mir mal per PN Deine E-Mail Adresse. Schicke Dir ein paar Grundinformationen zum Thema Ozon als PDF. (Hochladen geht leider wegen Copyright nicht!)

Wenn man was glauben kann in einem Forum, findet man erst nach einer Zeit raus, es gibt welche, die alles wissen und dies auch verbreiten müssen (die Halbwissenden), die aber nach einigem Gegenwind und Wirbel wieder weg sind, und welche, die das Hobby schon über Jahre betreiben, und vieles selbst schon ausprobiert haben. Wem Du hier trauen möchtest, musst du selber für Dich entscheiden.

Grundsätzlich sollte beim Thema Ozon nichts vermischt werden. Wenn wir von 100 -300 mgr. sprechen, dann ist dies eine relativ ungefährliche Sache. (Soweit man sich vorab intensiv damit beschäftigt hat.) Im mgr Bereich wird auch nur eine Entfärbung des Teichwassers stattfinden, und als angenehmer Nebeneffekt mehr Sauerstoff im Wasser sein, da wenn Ozon =O3 sich spaltet bleibt Sauerstoff =O2 übrig, was ja nicht so schädlich sein soll. 
Sprechen wir vom Gramm Bereich, sollte dies nur von einem absolutem Fachmann intstlliert werden, und der Betreiber sich noch eingehender dazu informiert haben. Das ist der Bereich wo eine Entkeimung des Teichwassers stattfindet, welche mit dem Redoxwert gemessen werden sollte, um nicht mal Leitungswasser im Teich zu haben, und keinen Fisch mehr.
Ab glaube ich 3 Gr. muss die Anlage auch bei den Behörden gemeldet werden.

Weitere Informationen findest Du in diversen Koiforen, wobei auch hier sehr viele Quertreiber dieses Informationsthreads verderben, weil sie mal was gehört haben.....


----------



## Olli.P (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hallo Achim,




> Also ein DN 125 mit Deckel ca. 150 cm lang ausgeliehen vier Strömsteine rein Pumpe einstecken und ….. nix na gut dachte ich vielleicht bin ich wie immer etwas ungeduldig warte halt bis es Schäumt Fazit nach 15 Min. sah es so aus wie nach 10 Sek.
> So enttäuscht habe ich die Pumpe wieder zurück gebracht



Hast du oben eine Lochplatte oder ähnliches als Schaumträger eingebracht, das dir der Schaum nicht von den aufsteigenden Luftblasen wieder zerschlagen wird 


Nur Rohr, Luftpumpe und Blubbersteine bringt nix......................... 


Hast du schon mal hier und da  reingeschaut?

Da sollte eigentlich alles bestens beschrieben sein. 

Und ein bisschen Tüftelei gehört nun mal dazu.................. :smoki


Das da nich innerhalb von 10sek- 15Min. kein Schaum kommt sollte eigentlich auch dir klar sein. Das kann u.U. schon mal 24-48h dauern................ 

Wie wär's denn mal mit 'ner Skizze wie und wo du den EWS einbauen willlst?


----------



## Jagglan (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hallo zusammen

@ robsig12

Hallo Robert,

danke das mit dem PN versuch ich nachher gleich mal bin ja neu und ein kleiner Troll.

Ich hab mir das mit dem Ozon eigentlich nur wegen der wenigen Koi in meinem riesigen ozeanartigen Teich überlegt. Denn ich  könnte mir vorstellen im Sommer wird das Wasser für die Koi’s nicht besser wenn die Sonne draufbrennt. Ich hab zwar etwas Schatten aber wenn das Wasser sauberer wird kann das nicht schaden.

@ Olli.P

Hallo Olaf

ne natürlich hab ich keine Lochplatte eingebaut ich wollte doch nur spielen und dachte in meinem Wahn man könnte im Ansatz erkennen das die Belüftungspumpe zur Produktion von Schaum reicht.
Jaja so sind die kleinen Kinder halt ohne die Großen zu fragen geht’s halt doch nicht.

Ich Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Belüftungspumpe mit 6000 oder 7000 L/h zu kaufen. Denn ich hab hier im Forum etwas gesehen das mir zugesagt hat ich weiß nur nicht ob man das aussprechen darf ohne gleich des Spielfeldes verwiesen zu werden. nachdem ein Herr Sch bei Robert eine PDF blockiert hat.
Darf  man ein Bild von einem Abschäumer den jemand ins Forum gestellt hat und mit dem man sich angefreundet hat (also mit dem Abschäumer im sinne der Technik) nehmen und zu einem der einen nach einer Skizze fragt zeigen?

Wow was für ein Satz

 Denn wenn das ginge würde ich zusammen mit meiner Maus nach dem Bild suchen gehen.

Grüße aus dem Schwabenland

Achim


----------



## Olli.P (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hallo Achim,

solange du "nur" Skizzen hier aus dem Forum in deinen Beiträgen verlinkst, sollte es keine Probs. geben, denn dafür werden sie ja hier eingestellt.................. 

Zur Not kannst beim Uploader ja auch kurz per PN anfragen. :smoki


[OT]Und nimm das mit dem Troll nicht persönlich................. 
War eben wegen den Teichdaten so der erste Eindruck .............. 
Mich wundert es eh, das da noch keiner die :haue3 ausgepackt hat, bei dem Besatz............... [/OT]

Hast denn wenigstens die Themen zum EWS mal durchgearbeitet


----------



## robsig12 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Das mit dem löschen der PDF war schon richtig. Da bin ich denm Scholzi auch dankbar.

Letztlich habe ich die Rechte dafür nicht, und keine Lust auf einen Brief vom Anwalt.


----------



## Jagglan (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verständnisfragen Abschäumer und Ozon*

Hallo Olaf 

hier ist der Link zu der Skizze des Abschäumers den ich meine.

http://www.koitronik.de/Grafiken/Link-Grafiken/abschaeumer-skizze.jpg

Durch die pdf.datei  von Robert bin ich der Ozongeschichte immer mehr zugewandt.

Ich würde den Abschäumer gerne umbauen um die Reaktions- bzw. Verweilzeit des Ozon im Wasser zu verlängern.

Die frage die sich mir stellt ist wie lange ist Ozon aktiv oder zerfällt Ozon überhaupt nach einer gewissen Zeit?

Das Ozon, das im ersten Rohr als Restozon nach oben steige würde ich dann in das zweite Rohr einleiten und alles weitere würde ich dann durch eine UV Röhre eliminieren.

Lässt sich das gasförmige Restozon auch durch eine UV Lampe eliminieren? 

Ich halte von Aktivkohle nicht viel da der Zeitpunkt ab dem die Wirkung der Aktivkohle nachlässt nicht ersichtlich ist sowohl im Wasser als auch in der Luft. Daher ist Aktivkohle ein Unsicherheitsfaktor den ich nicht ausprobieren möchte.


----------

